# Stanley 5 type 6 as user plane



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Have an opportunity to buy a no 5 type 6 in good condition clean and reasonably tuned for a fair price. I am attracted to the condition because I want to use it pretty quickly; with my schedule, needing major tune up means I won't be planing until Christmas. I have no jointer or planer so this along with my current 4 27 (if I ever get it into shape) and 8 (when I have a chance to clean it up) will be it for flattening and jointing board for he foreseeable future. Anyway, to my question:

I have read in several places that the best user planes start around type 10 and go to pre war. For those who have experience using different types, and considering my expected reliance on it, do you think I should wait for a later type to become available? it is reasonably likely what one will in the next several weeks. 

Btw, we're it not for he indications of usefulness I would prefer to have a nice old one like this. But I'd hate to buy something and then encounter some problem keeping the blade square that was corrected with a later frog style, for example.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my 2 cents, for what its worth.

There are personal reasons that a person chooses a particular type of plane. The reason you hear type 10 and later is type 10 was the first with a frog adjustment screw. The argument against that is how often do you adjust the frog of a plane? As a user, if you know how to use them, earlier planes work just as well. 

I personally like type 11s. They have the adjustment screw, the small brass adjustment knob, and a low rosewood knob. I've talked to many who think the high knob is better for holding on to, and I certainly agree the large brass adjuster screw is easier to turn. 

My opinion is you should try all the differences and see for yourself. I have many pre-type 10 hand planes that I use and I will die before I part with. (some are not even Stanley)


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for your observations. Unfortunately, trying several types is really not an option for me. I aim to get one and only one no. 5 to serve for the foreseeable future (not to say that I won't pick up a deal if I come across one, though...). 

Anyone else who has experience using several types have reasons for preferring one over another?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I may soon find out.

I posted earlier about a "Lot" of Stanley planes I purchased which had 2 #5's.

I gave away a #5 to a friend, which I think was a Type 16. I only used it for a test plane of a piece of pine.

I kept the older #5 which I think is a Type 14.

A local Craig List poster has several Stanley's. I am off to see this afternoon. The picture of these appears that they have either been cleaned or were kept in good condition.

If I pick up a #5 I will let you know if I can tell any difference between the types.

I do like the higher knobs and larger adjustment screw of the Type 11 and beyond.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way but I think you're over analyzing this.

Get a decent plane in useable condition - nicest one you can afford and start using it.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

the higher knobs and larger adjustment screw started at type 12.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

gideon said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but I think you're over analyzing this.
> 
> Get a decent plane in useable condition - nicest one you can afford and start using it.


I only ask because it's it's a live question for me. I have the option before me now and will decide by Tuesday, and definitely come home with one. 

What it sound like so far is that there weren't major design improvements in 75+ years of plane making, at least for non professional workers. The design tweaks apparently were not compelling.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Its hard to wrong if you go vintage.

Once in a while a pops up that surprises you. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/the-sargent-708/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

railaw said:


> The design tweaks apparently were not compelling.


I agree. Most of the design changes appear to have been Stanley trying to differentiate in the marketplace, like the kidney shaped hole on the lever cap.

The features which I feel make the biggest impact on the "feel" or ergonomics are :
a) The diameter of the adjusting nut. I personally prefer the 1 1/4in dia nut.
b) Right hand vs left hand thread for the adjusting nut. I got used to the left hand thread, so this is my personal preference.
c) Small vs tall front knob. My personal preference is the tall, but others like the small.
d) The cap screw hole being at the top of the bottom of the blade. Stanley seems to have made a big deal out of this, but putting the hole at the bottom makes sense so that as the blade is sharpened, the lateral adjustment disc will work.

Details like where to place the "Made in USA" stamping or whether patent dates are shown make no difference to how the plane works.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my Stanley 6, type 5, 1885-1888. It is one of my most used planes. 125 years young and working great.

Bret


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> This is my Stanley 6, type 5, 1885-1888. It is one of my most used planes. 125 years young and working great.
> 
> Bret
> 
> View attachment 50589



I have one of these too. I use it on just about every table top I make.

Does yours have a lateral adjustment? Mine doesn't, it was never there so I'm thinking mine is a type 4 based on the other details.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

gideon said:


> I have one of these too. I use it on just about every table top I make.
> 
> Does yours have a lateral adjustment? Mine doesn't, it was never there so I'm thinking mine is a type 4 based on the other details.


I'm not an expert but you might be correct.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I'm not an expert but you might be correct.


i'm not an expert neither but if the brass knob is hollowed out and there's no lateral adjustment then it's a type 4. the lateral adjustment was introduced on the type 5.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

That's the thing about the type studies. Even the experts don't always agree. I don't find to many pre-laterials around here, but would love to someday put a set together.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

So after deliberation and a look at prices I decided to go with a type 11 on the premise that sometime in the next 20+ years I will want to use the frog adjustment screw. That and it was ten bucks cheaper than the type 6. There was also a WWII era plane there and the casting really was about twice as thick as the type 11. I haven't heard any hypotheses as to why this is. Anyway, here it is, and I already have boards at home waiting for it, and that # 27 that needs attention. 



View attachment 50739




View attachment 50740


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

ahhh, more competition for the type 11. That one looks sweet.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A nice piece of old iron. Good to see one that has either been well cared for, or was restored by the seller.

You will enjoy this plane. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good choice, glad it worked out!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Nice pick! I have this one as well - No 5 type 11. I just finished cleaning it up too.

Your looks very nice and ready to go.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks all. I've figured out that for a cost of 105 I now have:

9 1/2 ($30 nos from dealer) 60's type I think. 
4c ($15 eBay no shipping) pre war
5 ($40 from dealer) type 11
27 (together with the 8 $20 via cl) early, with the non flat lever cap
8 not sure- it has a laminated blade. 

All Stanley except the 8 which is an Ohio tool co. 

Next up (meaning christmas if I'm luck) is a shoulder plane. In the meantime, I've got some projects waiting.!


----------

